# Solid State Printed Batteries Promise Performance Breakthrough



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Firm claims its printed battery cells will be more reliable and capable of storing two to three times energy by weight and last tens of thousands of cycles.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like the usual 10 year or more away "miracle",,,,,,,,


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

18months until the first production for electronics, 6 years for EV's. That sucks. Imagine my 30kw lithium pack of 720 lbs becoming a 90kw pack with 300 mile range. First of all, 6 years is too long for such a small improvement. I think something else, better will come along sooner. JMO.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

If they really DO spool up in 18 months for small appliances; if they really ARE 2-3 times more energy-dense, and if they ACTUALLY will work for 1,000s of cycles - then Tesla will make battery packs out of them in under 24 months.



Oh - and even if they don't meet all of those milestones and the batteries are "only as good" - printing technology means cheaper and more durable.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems like they're making some pretty good progress. Just last year an article was written about them that amounted to, more or less, a mission statement.

Personally I'd love to see some of the specs on their prototypes.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

jeremyjs said:


> ...Personally I'd love to see some of the specs on their prototypes.


So would I, and they just happen to be a 2 hour drive from me, so I might pay them a visit sometime next week and check the place out.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> So would I, and they just happen to be a 2 hour drive from me, so I might pay them a visit sometime next week and check the place out.


Awesome - let us know what you find out!

It's only a "2 hr drive" for me, too - they are only a few blocks from Orlando Executive, and I've landed there a few times. But, not in this icky weather...


----------

